# Snow Moon



## AlanF (Feb 26, 2021)

Snow Moon tonight and tomorrow. Full moon shots are pretty boring because of the lack of shadows and hence detail. But I had some fun putting a 2x and 3xTC on the 400mm f/4 DO II on the R5 to give 2400mm f/24. Hand held at 1/1250s, the main difficulty was holding it steady enough to get its 5000px height into into the 5464px height of the sensor. Here is the image downsized to 2048px to the site's accepted size. Image contrast enhanced with Clearview+ in DxO PL4.


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2021)

Very nice picture, Alan.


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 27, 2021)

Impressed that this was hand-held. The visible contours at the bottom are nice.


----------



## zim (Feb 27, 2021)

Handheld! That's just crazy
I kinda like full moon shots.


----------



## stevelee (Feb 27, 2021)

I have had good luck shooting the moon handheld with the 100-400mm II without a TC. Obviously I had to do a lot of cropping, but the lens has remarkable stabilization. But with a couple of teleconverters, that’s a whole different ball game. The full moon fortunately is in bright sunlight even if you aren’t. It’s too easy to lose detail to overexposure. So you have the advantage of not having to crank up ISO without TCs.


----------

